# What are some preferable alternatives to self pity?



## Spiny Rumples (Aug 9, 2022)

I'm tired of occasionally feeling helpless, doubting myself into inaction, and blaming it on others/my environment.


----------



## Grub (Aug 9, 2022)

So just stop doing it. You do it to yourself. You seem to understand self-pitying does literally nothing for you and is actively detrimental to yourself and your endeavors in life. So just stop. Shit happens, you move on and learn from it. You can't change the past, so get over it and move on hopefully having learned from whatever is causing your self pity. Nobody out there really cares at all whether you fail or not in life. It's your life, you can either sit there feeling bad for yourself or just stop doing it. Because, in the end, you wasting time pitying yourself doesn't matter to anyone else and it's your life that will be fucked if you don't stop it.


----------



## The Luigi Player (Aug 9, 2022)

Masturbation


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Aug 9, 2022)

Massive piles of cocaine.

And whores. So many whores.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (Aug 9, 2022)

Self-hatred. Channel those feelings into something you hate about yourself and change it. Otherwise you're wasting your time on yourself, and you need to stop that.

Hope you get through it, fren.


----------



## Dr. Henry Armitage (Aug 9, 2022)

Unironically go outside and touch grass. This is assuming you live in a place where you can go in the woods. I really helps me to just go out into the woods and do something. Learn survival skills identify plants and animals. if you're on someone else's property congrats you just started playing hide and seek. If you fail great! you just learned something can't learn without failure.


----------



## Blasterisk (Aug 9, 2022)

Go meet some other people who wallow in self-pity, look at them, and decide that you don't want to be a loser stuck in losing.


----------



## stalkerchild (Aug 9, 2022)

Change the mindset that others did caused your problems into what part did you play in things not working. If you look at it honestly then you will find some part you played in the problem.

Even if you knew what would happen from the start and Noone listened to you. Then figure out why you couldn't convince them of the problem sooner. If you start using every proboem/failure as a way to make yourself better, the rest starts falling into place. And you will grow the skills and confidence needed over time to confront any obstacles you run into.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Aug 9, 2022)

blame others, but not in a faggy 'woe is me' half measures kind of way. instead, start actually thinking about your predicament and figure out who is to blame for it, and then think about what you can do to pay them back appropriately.

or, if you conclude that the problem actually lies within yourself, figure out how to fix it.


----------



## Uberpenguin (Aug 9, 2022)

...well do you actually have a reason to doubt yourself? Because the only people who don't ever feel self doubt or feel helpless are people on piles of meth.

I'd imagine the problem is more about the fact you think about it excessively and ruminate, which is more like OCD type shit, and how to address that is a whole other issue.
An incredibly important skill in today's world though is being able to identify the difference between reasonable and unreasonable fixations. A lot of times if you're really worked up over something and you completely put the brakes on, you'll realize how you're feeling isn't related to the topic you're thinking about, but rather the opposite.


----------



## Boyd McVoid (Aug 9, 2022)

Start abusing yourself. That way you won't feel helpless, show that weak bitch who's in charge


----------



## Shringlecrink (Aug 9, 2022)

directed anger towards something that is not yourself. It helped me so much when I broke up with my ex and had a ton of anger that I worked out at the gym.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Aug 9, 2022)

Lifting brah.


----------



## MarkofdaBOOG (Aug 10, 2022)

Methamphetamine


----------



## greenthrowaway (Aug 12, 2022)

Complete self-blame with a goal to improve step by step.  Terror that you will be in the same place or worse is a great motivator.  Never blame circumstance or others, as there were chances for you to avoid their wrath.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Aug 13, 2022)

The place you are in and the things you have aren't the current you. They are simply a shallow reflection of the you of yesterday. They don't determine anything about the the you of today or the future. Look at your past and simply look at a simple action you could have taken: a test you could have passed, a girl you should have taken or even a simple chore you should have done. Imagine yourself doing it and how it would feel if you succeeded. Then take the feeling of success and reflect on the kind of person you would have been to achieve it. 
As you do so, let the regret wash away from yourself. Simply pass those thoughts through your mind and reach for the action you want and the feeling of success. Play that scenario of having succeeded in your head. Then, transport it to your present and be that same person in the now and watch the world shift.


----------



## Nuke Africa (Aug 14, 2022)

Unironically lifting/working out/exercising. 




>lift heavy stone make bad voice go away


----------

